# Kudos to the divers



## nightfishin (Jan 3, 2008)

I went fishing out at 3 barges last Saturday just before dark. Then this dive boat comes right up on the wreck where I am fishing. Now I have been out there and seen where the divers and the fishermen have exchanged some not so nice comments back and forth, BUT... I just wanted to say thanks to the Divers that were out there for being good guys. Not only did they not cut off our fishing, but they come up and offered us the where and what's down there report. The water was clear and the bait was everywhere, but nothing for us. Didn't really matter though. Being on or in the water is half the fun. People sometimes forget that. Just wanted to send out a thanks to the divers and hope to see you all out there having fun.

Russ

:clap


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

Thats nice of ya to mention that nitefisher! I always tell the hook and liners what type fish, what end of the wreck, and size if there are some. And I havent had the oppurtunity yet, but I know a lot of other divers have unhooked anchors for others, (I've only had to unhook our own:doh)


----------



## nightfishin (Jan 3, 2008)

Yes, I too have had the help of a diver getting an anchor taken off the wrecks... WOW is that what that dark area down there is.... Now I know better.. Well for now...


----------



## nightfishin (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh yah... one more thing.... It wasnt that they were better fisherman than we were... They just had better bait. Would have loved to go down and join them... Soon though


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

hey clay, i have to say that i enjoy it when you post something because your pictures are so fine, you got a purty mouth boy.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

I just wanna know who the heck that dude is in YOUR pic with that nutty lil log!!!!!


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Lol. My cousin took a raging crap in my aunts pool and they dared me to take the picture.


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

LOL....nutty lil log...


----------



## holy Spear-it (Oct 4, 2007)

OK...turds float. And you can see the flat spot on the bottom of that chocolate bar. Pretty funny though.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Correction, not all turds float, I have stepped a few that sank while swimming in the river. And the flat spot is just where the little guy had been sitting a while thats all.


----------

